# Graves and Hashi's



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

I came across a post earlier that mentioned TSI tests for graves antibodies and TPA tests for hashimotos.

Both of these levels are highly out of range for me, but none of the Dr's mentioned there possibly being hashimotos with my graves disease.

TSI was 201 High (quest diag <140% baseline)

TPA was >1,000 High (quest diag <35 IU ml)

Can someone please help me with this?

Thank you :hugs:

Oh and also, is surgery the same for treatment??


----------



## msmanatee (Jul 12, 2011)

Criminey. I don't know a thing about TPA. hugs3


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi:

Yes, you can have Graves' Disease and Hashimoto's. Your doctor will be able to diagnose whether or not you have both. If you do have both, you can do either the drug regimine, RAI or surgery. I had surgery because I was unable to do even have the RAU because my thyroid was so messed up.

It is rare to have both diseases. Only 2% of people in the world actually have both diseases.

What has your doctor told you? What options have you been offered?

Hang in there. :hugs:

Patti


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

One of my friends has both Graves and Hashis! she decided on having RAI and taking Levo there afterwards. She was happy at first, however, 5 years later, she developed TED and bulging eyes. (this is why i think people need to treat the disease not the victom) So her endo, who told her NOT to take ATD for graves its not a good choice, has NOW PERSCRIBED IT AFTER RAI 5 years later to calm down the antibodies!!!! She regrets hugely on RAI because she learned that it did NOT resolve the problem,,, eyes, thank God, did go back in after MMI and her numbers are stable, however, to this day she remains on 2.5mg of MMI and Levo...


----------



## andi9610 (Nov 16, 2011)

I was experiencing hyperthyroid symptoms - rapid/irregular heartbeat, shaky, heat intolerance, would tire easily (had to rest for at least 10 min after just taking a shower, even). I was referred to an endocrinologist who did an ultrasound and some blood work. We discussed treatment options and I decided to choose anti-thyroid medication. I am 28 and didn't like that the other treatment options have a higher chance of becoming hypothyroid, resulting in taking thyroid replacement the rest of my life. He put me on methimazole and atenolol to lower my heart rate, which was at 106 bpm resting. He ordered blood work to test for graves as well as other auto-immune diseases since the chances of having more than one are higher. The results came back last month that I have both Graves and Hashimotos.

So far, the treatment has gone well. Resting heart rate is down to 68 and I have gotten energy back. Still have minor irritation with my eyes, hoping that will improve.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

andi9610 said:


> I was experiencing hyperthyroid symptoms - rapid/irregular heartbeat, shaky, heat intolerance, would tire easily (had to rest for at least 10 min after just taking a shower, even). I was referred to an endocrinologist who did an ultrasound and some blood work. We discussed treatment options and I decided to choose anti-thyroid medication. I am 28 and didn't like that the other treatment options have a higher chance of becoming hypothyroid, resulting in taking thyroid replacement the rest of my life. He put me on methimazole and atenolol to lower my heart rate, which was at 106 bpm resting. He ordered blood work to test for graves as well as other auto-immune diseases since the chances of having more than one are higher. The results came back last month that I have both Graves and Hashimotos.
> 
> So far, the treatment has gone well. Resting heart rate is down to 68 and I have gotten energy back. Still have minor irritation with my eyes, hoping that will improve.


Welcome to the board. I hope your eyes are okay and I trust you are seeing a board certified ophthalmologist?


----------



## andi9610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks  I have an appointment scheduled with my opthalmologist next Tuesday


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

skimordiegirl,


> Oh and also, is surgery the same for treatment??


Surgery in my opinion would be the best course to take.

I am one of the 2% and know several others and believe the amount of people who test high for both antibodies is more common than people think.

What meds are you on and can you share some lab's(with ranges) with us?


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

My endo explained to me that Graves and Hashis can be a bit of a spectrum. You can float from the "more Graves" side to the "more Hashis" side or fluctuate in between. It's all a matter of which antibodies are most flared up and when.

I am on Methimazole, more for the antibody control than outrageous thyroid hormones. (Although my TSH constantly is in the toilet so apparently I still seem to have too much?)

Anyway, I have a related question for Lovlkn - 
You say surgery is the best option but does that really quell the autoimmune attack? I mean once your body is on autoimmune overdrive, does surgery really help? It seems so much simpler to me to just have the dang thyroid yanked, but only if it's truly a thyroid issue, not an autoimmune issue?


----------

